# A few flowers out at the moment ...



## Rainee (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh Rainee..how beautiful..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2014)

Lovely flowers Rainee, thanks for posting them! :love_heart:


----------



## Raven (Sep 19, 2014)

All are beautiful and I have always loved white roses.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2014)

WoW, soooo beautiful rainee, thanks for posting them


----------



## Lady (Sep 19, 2014)

Is the third photo a Camellia? I bought two this year one in white and the other just like the red one you have ..


----------



## Twixie (Sep 20, 2014)

Lady said:


> Is the third photo a Camellia? I bought two this year one in white and the other just like the red one you have ..



Are Camellias the ones that when they are in full bloom and looking their best..suddenly go brown..??


----------



## littleowl (Sep 21, 2014)

Rainee. Wonderful pictures.


----------



## oldman (Sep 21, 2014)

The pictures are very brilliant and the colors are crisp. Did you shoot these in high resolution?


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 21, 2014)

Beautiful......I have 2 Camellias that are twenty years old or older, they are small trees, but do not look as healthy as yours.


----------



## Rainee (Sep 22, 2014)

The Red one is a Camellia.. its a Greensboro red or something.. we have a pink one the same flowers lovely too and its Mrs Waterhouse one also not too sure of the name and we have a white one smaller flower and smaller leaves its called Apple blossom as really pale pink then changes to white with pink underskirts on it.. such a pretty rose.. the only thing we feed them with is camellia food.. the other plant you asked if it went brown maybe an azalea we have two , pink and really pale pink but the flowers turn brown and I think its to do with humid weather and they get a fungus growth on them .. spraying when the flowers form is the answer each two weeks .. we have had too much rain and it seemed to have spoilt them .. but the camellias are going ok.. the camera I use is one that was given to me when I came over to Florida.. its a Samsung digital and 10-2mega pixel with 3 x zoom lenses it takes beautiful shots as you can see.. just point and shoot , 
 This is the orchid I posted a couple of years ago . each year it gets better n bigger.. and 
also the pink camellia I have its a pretty one too.. thanks for your comments..


----------

